# Lenovo Z570 reduced graphics



## imsaagar (Sep 28, 2011)

I brought Lenovo Z570 laptop yesterday while i was amazed the sound quality got very depressed when i install my favourite games Roadrash, counter strike and NFS. 

While launching these games the scress resolution gets shrinked to half scree even if i select the highest resolution in setting.
Tried with switching GPU ON and OFF but no luck. 

Is there any way i can play these games in full screen mode ?
These are not high end games. please tell me what are the setting i need to do in order to do this ? even my 98 desktop pc runs this games better.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 28, 2011)

Roadrash should run without gfx card too. Havent played it for years. 
For counter strike change aspect ratio to widescreen 16:9 and resolution to 1366*768
For old NFS editions use uniws utiliy


----------



## Minion (Oct 11, 2011)

Dude don't be upset they are very old games so doesn't supports 16:9 aspect ratio


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 12, 2011)

@op dont worry new games will run in fs the game ur running is very old so it dosen't support the high native resolution of ur laptop screen the reason of half screen try running them in  compatibility mode in 640X480 resolution & see it works
Compatibility Mode - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 27, 2011)

I played Witcher 2 @ mid settings1366x768 with lenovo z570


----------

